# 30hp Suzuki 4 stroke propeller



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi Guys I smashed my propeller this week end and need to buy a replacement.
The range seems to be 10 ¼" and pitch 9 , 10, 11, I understand that pitch will change the engine revs . But my question any one with a 2018 4s suzuki that has changed their propeller with suggestions of what pitch worked for them 
I going to buy an aluminum prop , 
Just for interest , another question 3 blade or 4 blade?. 
Thanks


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

i got a tunnel hull with a 4blade stainless in 10 pitch for my suzuki 25. pushes the boat really well.
i would say if you dont have a tunnel stick with the 3 blade and aluminum if you go up one pitch you may get more top end but not as good hole shot, dont be too drastic with changing pitch.
definitley check your prop shaft too to make sure you didnt bend the shaft.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

There are several threads on this. Some are specific to a glide hull. That being said I have a few props. One of which a stainless 3 blade in 12p that has cup added that I would sell if you are interested.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

First question is what size and pitch prop do you have now that you wrecked ? 
How is that working? If good, get the same prop. It also helps to have a tach to see if your are at the end of your potential rpms for your motor. Or over revving or under revving.
yes, there is a lot of inforation on this site regarding props.
I have a 30 hp 4 stroke Mercury and tried a Power Tech stainless prop. Great company and great to deal with. Through trial and error, found that the Mercury aluminum prop gave the same performance and ran smoother than the PT prop. But this is in the lower horsepower motors. So I saw no real gain and like how the aluminum ran. No brained for me. But I had a lot of fun figuring this out.
Mike


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

So I actually just purchased a 10 1/4 X 10p to test on my DF30, won’t be here for another week, I’m still using the factory prop (12P)

but I did just randomly find a demo of the same prop for cheaper, not sure if that would interest you

but I’ll let you know how the 10p goes for me

the 12p I was right at 5800 rpm’s and curiosity has me wanting to know what the 10p will do to raise my RPMS closer to max









Suzuki Boat Propeller P1001 | RH 10 1/4 x 10P Aluminum (Demo)
 

Boat part number 1099013 is a demo 10 1/4 x 10 pitch 3 blade, right hand rotation propeller from Suzuki Marine, part number P1001 .




www.greatlakesskipper.com


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I am not the expert here on props and only go by my experience. Find out what the maximum rated rpm is for your motor. If you are at it at 5800 it won’t make any difference as I believe newer motors have a rev limiter. If no rev limiter, not good for motor to go over maximum rpm. “Over Revving”
The less pitch prop, 10, will allow your motor to rev higher at wide open throttle, WOT.
check out acceleration and max speed, with a phone app. Pick the prop you like best
Mike


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Oh yeah. Many variations for a prop, from motor height to overall weight distribution on the boat.

I can get to 90% throttle and my RPMs won’t change going the extra 10% to full throttle, plus max rpm for df30a is 6300, so I have more wiggle room knowing I’m only hitting 5800

curiosity has me just wanting to test it to see real world results on my boat and what I’ve read on the Suzuki forum.

If anything I have a spare or just sell it


----------



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

eberin said:


> So I actually just purchased a 10 1/4 X 10p to test on my DF30, won’t be here for another week, I’m still using the factory prop (12P)
> 
> but I did just randomly find a demo of the same prop for cheaper, not sure if that would interest you
> 
> ...


Thanks Im curious to see the results


----------



## gandolf (May 28, 2018)

brotatochip33 said:


> There are several threads on this. Some are specific to a glide hull. That being said I have a few props. One of which a stainless 3 blade in 12p that has cup added that I would sell if you are interested.


Does it fit a df25a? Curious on this prop


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

saafrican said:


> Thanks Im curious to see the results


just tested today

Changed prop
12p - 5600 max WOT - 28.4 mph
10p - 6300 max WOT - 27.3 mph

Accel/hole shot has greatly improved for me for sure

I did install a NMEA 2000 on my Garmin 73sv and RPMs matched exactly to my small tach which is good to know my previous readings were accurate 

I’m going to stick with the 10p for now


----------

